# Olympus 7030 anyone??



## TimR (Feb 7, 2005)

Looking for a quick point and shoot for day to day stuff (vs my D40X and various lenses). Anyone have any experience with this camera? Newegg.ca is having a sale on them..did a search, could not find any info on this board...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Olympus Stylus 7030 review - Digital Cameras

As a start assume the following. The 14MP number is a lie. Essentially all P & S budget cameras use a very small sensor. Capture is typically in the 2-3 MP range and the larger number is accomplished through interpolation. IOW the pixels are there, the detail is not. That said a 3MP image will generally produce an excellent 5x7 photo grade print and is more than adequate for most subjects at 8x10.

Also take the number of images the manufacture claims can be taken on one charge and divide by two to get a more accurate idea of battery life. This is pretty universal with all digital P & S style cameras. Even with flash and image stabilization disabled my Olympus Tough gets a max of 100 images/charge. The manufacturer claims 150 with all the bells and whistles turned on.

Personally for cameras I take a trip to the big box store and try to get my hands on them before buying. Lets me get a feel for; how solidly they are built, whether or not they are so slick that they will slip from your grip, how easy/confusing the controls are, how severe barrel distortion is at the Wide Angle end...


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Personally for cameras I take a trip to the big box store and try to get my hands on them before buying.


Agree on that which is why I was looking for info from someone who might have one. Working crazy shifts right now, no time to get to the store and check them out in person right now (seriously, sounds lame but its true!), price seemed good but reviews I saw were average. Many times I have owned things that people slagged in reviews yet worked excellent for me...guess I'll pass for now and do more research, just need a small cheap camera for day to day stuff. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

